# Looking for 0.6 ohm nord coil



## Anthony Richardson (6/3/20)

Hi all, I'm looking for a nord coil, mine is on the brink of death.
I'm based in the Centurion area and don't see the point of shipping a coil from Cape Town or KZN.


----------



## adriaanh (6/3/20)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-nord-replacement-coils-5-pack-0.6ohm.html


----------



## adriaanh (6/3/20)

Evolution Vape

https://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/accessories/coils/smok-nord-mesh/

Mall@Reds Shopping Centre

Cnr Hendrik Verwoerd Drive & Rooihuiskraal Drive Pretoria,
Telephone
065 584 8722


----------



## Anthony Richardson (6/3/20)

Thanks alot @adriaanh 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

